# dog ate tortoise!!!



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

My friends german shepherd today decided that his usual food was not good enough so he actually ate her 3 yr old tortoise 
Im in shock...he ate everything including the whole shell...we are just worried now that he will get ill so he's booked in with the vet tonight.
I guess this should be a warning to all tortoise owners as i've heard of so many attacks by dogs recently,but never heard of them eating them 
Poor little tort...RIP little one x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg are you serious?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg are you serious?


I'm afraid so


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats horrible, poor little thing


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

He obviously had enough unsupervised access to be able to consume the tortoise.

Never leave any dog unsupervised with small pets - no matter how friendly they appear to be with each other!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, poor little tortoise. Its why you should never fully trust any predators around prey animals, even if they seem like the best of friends.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I've seen on a vet show on tv where a dog has chewed the tortoise shell and they had to put a resin on to fix it. I suppose your friends dog just saw it as a nice bony meaty snack.

RIP little tortoise xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

OMG that's just horrible. RIP poor tortoise.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor little thing
Echo what Caroline says though, never ever leave a dog unsupervised with little pets, no matter how ell they seem to 'get along'
Sleep tight little tortoise


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

so sad Rip lil tortoise :nonod:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

wiley80 said:


> My friends german shepherd today decided that his usual food was not good enough so he actually ate her 3 yr old tortoise
> Im in shock...he ate everything including the whole shell...we are just worried now that he will get ill so he's booked in with the vet tonight.
> I guess this should be a warning to all tortoise owners as i've heard of so many attacks by dogs recently,but never heard of them eating them
> Poor little tort...RIP little one x


didn't anyone notice the dg with the tortise in his mouth? Even my dog could not eat a tortoise that quick!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> didn't anyone notice the dg with the tortise in his mouth? Even my dog could not eat a tortoise that quick!


Apparently my friend was out and her dog had managed to get into her sons bedroom to the tortoise table,his door is normaly kept locked,so by the time she got home there was just a bloody mess


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

The poor tortoise  RIP
I just hope it was quick for the poor thing, but I seriously doubt it


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Poor tortoise  I do hope that the dog is OK too, would hate the outcome to be a dead tortoise and an ill dog .


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

wiley80 said:


> Apparently my friend was out and her dog had managed to get into her sons bedroom to the tortoise table,his door is normaly kept locked,so by the time she got home there was just a bloody mess


So it was human error then! failing to protect those unableto protect themselves!

RIP poor tortoise,and hope the dog is OK"! as for the friend- couldn't give a sh*t and hope they are feeling real bad with themselves!"

And before anyone comes on and tells me to reel it in I ain't! ain't rocket science you know keeping dogs away from small animals! Good God! if Noushes dogs ever got near her rodents there would be bloodshreed! but ya know what - it would never happen!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

OMG 

Poor torty- R.I.P.

What a shock too-coming home to that.

Hope the dog is ok too.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh my God! Mad! I mean, Bear was waving the neighbour's tortoise round and would no doubt have caused damage but the dog must have some serious teeth to eat the whole thing!

I understand giant tortoises were almost extinct due to human predation: apparently they taste amazing!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> So it was human error then! failing to protect those unableto protect themselves!
> 
> RIP poor tortoise,and hope the dog is OK"! * as for the friend- couldn't give a sh*t and hope they are feeling real bad with themselves!"
> 
> And before anyone comes on and tells me to reel it in I ain't! ain't rocket science you know keeping dogs away from small animals! Good God! if Noushe*s dogs ever got near her rodents there would be bloodshreed! but ya know what - it would never happen!


I feel the same, small pets should be locked away safe when owners aren't there, and a bedroom door can be open by most large dogs.

RIP Poor Little One.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> So it was human error then! failing to protect those unableto protect themselves!
> 
> RIP poor tortoise,and hope the dog is OK"! as for the friend- couldn't give a sh*t and hope they are feeling real bad with themselves!"
> 
> And before anyone comes on and tells me to reel it in I ain't! ain't rocket science you know keeping dogs away from small animals! Good God! if Noushes dogs ever got near her rodents there would be bloodshreed! but ya know what - it would never happen!


It was an accident!!! and most accidents are caused by human error arent they???
One moments lapse in memory...thats what it was,are you telling me that you have never made a mistake? because i certainly know i have 
And just for the record,of course they are feeling bad and guilty and all those things...they all adore their animals and you couldnt wish for a more pet loving family !


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

wiley80 said:


> It was an accident!!! and most accidents are caused by human error arent they???
> One moments lapse in memory...thats what it was,are you telling me that you have never made a mistake? because i certainly know i have
> And just for the record,of course they are feeling bad and guilty and all those things...they all adore their animals and you couldnt wish for a more pet loving family !


Cannot help wondering why the tortoise weren;t in a tank or vivwhatever you call it either as it happens!

And nope! can honestly say I have NEVER made a mistake that has put the lives of MY animals in danger!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

wiley80 said:


> It was an accident!!! and most accidents are caused by human error arent they???
> One moments lapse in memory...thats what it was,are you telling me that you have never made a mistake? because i certainly know i have
> And just for the record,of course they are feeling bad and guilty and all those things...they all adore their animals and you couldnt wish for a more pet loving family !


Yes we are only human but this has resulted in the death of an animal in what was likely a horrible & painful way, not to mention that it could as yet cause complications for the dog
DT, I think only some species of tortoise are suitable for keeping in vivs, I know the one at college lives in a large perspex pen with heat lamp &a hutch, but I agree that it should have been in a more secure place that a dog couldn't get to


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Cannot help wondering why the tortoise weren;t in a tank or vivwhatever you call it either as it happens!
> 
> And nope! can honestly say I have NEVER made a mistake that has put the lives of MY animals in danger!


The tortoise was in a purpose built tortoise table... it is unhealthy to keep them in a vivarium or a tank.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

That poor, poor tortoise would have died an absolutely horrific death - extremely painful and frightening.


Such amazing animals and how sad this wee one did not live to a ripe old age....terrible tragedy...


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> That poor, poor tortoise would have died an absolutely horrific death - extremely painful and frightening.
> 
> Such amazing animals and how sad this wee one did not live to a ripe old age....terrible tragedy...


I couldn't agree more. I love all my animals and I do not have favs. but Sayeed my torty is practically sacred to me, they are such precious souls. Such a terrible situation :nonod:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

wiley80 said:


> The tortoise was in a purpose built tortoise table... it is unhealthy to keep them in a vivarium or a tank.


Guess it depends on the size of the vivarium then, I have seem some craking set ups that a human could almost live in!

Take it these tables are not enclosed then! and who sez that tortoise are unhealthy in a vivarium as I have seen adverts for tortoises for sale saying should things as do not bother applying unless you have the correct setup!

I am not getting at you you understand! but imo that tortoise died because of neglect - everyone else can call it what they like -


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

OMG that`s awful! poor tortoise  

my cousins jrt somehow managed to get into his vivarium one day and ate his bearded dragons - how he done it i`ll never know as surely a dog can`t open sliding doors? part of me always wondered if one of his friends hadn`t been in his room and opened the tank after he went out but i don`t think we`ll ever know  horrible way to die!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

:001_unsure: There's mistakes and then there's MISTAKES. It's part of basic care to keep them safe. 

RIP little one, and I hope the dog is okay.

As for the friend :nonod: I couldn't ever forgive myself, because no matter which way I thought of it I WOULD be to blame


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Poor tortoise, it would have been absolutely awful for it. I have guinea pigs, and I know I can never let Prince near them as he would confuse them for a toy and try to play with them, it wouldn't be good 
RIP little tortoise, and I do hope the dog is okay xox


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

The table should have been covered, ESPECIALLY with a big dog in the house. My friend has a tortoise and it has a metal grid over the top to protect him from falling objects, people tripping and landing on the table etc....

This should have never ever been allowed to happen! I hope they feel awful, imagine the suffering that poor tortoise had to go through. I sincerely hope that the dog is ok too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Guess it depends on the size of the vivarium then, I have seem some craking set ups that a human could almost live in!
> 
> Take it these tables are not enclosed then! and who sez that tortoise are unhealthy in a vivarium as I have seen adverts for tortoises for sale saying should things as do not bother applying unless you have the correct setup!
> 
> I am not getting at you you understand! but imo that tortoise died because of neglect - everyone else can call it what they like -


It's a well known fact if you know anything about tortoises that they should not be kept in vivariums,due to very poor air circulation and over heating issues...my local reptile shop and garden centre will not sell a tortoise to you if you plan to house it in a viv.
I have kept tortoises for many years and theres no way mine would sit cooking in one of those things.
And yes my friend and her son are responsible for whats happened but some of you are acting as though it was premeditated and done deliberately 
None of us were there at the time so we arent really able to judge,her son like i said,always locked his door for the past 2 years to prevent the dog getting in....this morning for some reason it slipped his mind and resulted in a tragic accident....i just hope people will read this and it will make them more aware of what a danger dog are to tortoises and hopefully prevent this from happening to them


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I imagine that the family will never make that kind of mistake again. I cant throw stones as I have lost one of my hamsters in the past to the cats, I know I must of left the cage door open although I dont remember..:cryin:
Now all my small pets are contained in rooms that the cats and dogs dont have access to and I always check the doors to their homes are secured well too.
It just seems esp sad to me coz a tortoise is the one pet that you could expect to outlive you, poor little thing...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

wiley80 said:


> It's a well known fact if you know anything about tortoises that they should not be kept in vivariums,due to very poor air circulation and over heating issues...my local reptile shop and garden centre will not sell a tortoise to you if you plan to house it in a viv.
> I have kept tortoises for many years and theres no way mine would sit cooking in one of those things.
> And yes my friend and her son are responsible for whats happened but some of you are acting as though it was premeditated and done deliberately
> None of us were there at the time so we arent really able to judge,her son like i said,always locked his door for the past 2 years to prevent the dog getting in....this morning for some reason it slipped his mind and resulted in a tragic accident....i just hope people will read this and it will make them more aware of what a danger dog are to tortoises and hopefully prevent this from happening to them


Never claimed I knew nothing about tortoises! but I do know a fair bit about dogs! And I also said I weren't getting at you either but if you and I arguing the toss over this makes someone else think twice then that can't be a bad thing!

My views aint changed though! irresponsible - and the tortoise would perhaps have preferred being baked rather then eaten alive! hope they dont get another! Now perhaps we should leave it there!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

A three year old tortoise is only just big enough to be out of a vivarium, even that is a bit too young should be five so it must have been very small. I used to breed tortoises and i'd never have left one that small where a dog could get at it, or in the garden where even birds like magpies will take it.

I'm sorry but your friend sounds like a right idiot - poor tortoise and to think they are endangered, is it any wonder?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Malmum said:


> A three year old tortoise is only just big enough to be out of a vivarium, even that is a bit too young should be five so it must have been very small. I used to breed tortoises and i'd never have left one that small where a dog could get at it, or in the garden where even birds like magpies will take it.
> 
> I'm sorry but your friend sounds like a right idiot - poor tortoise and to think they are endangered, is it any wonder?


So I aint that daft then! even though I dont know about tortoises
Rep for you for thinking like me! on the idiot score that is!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

No you're not daft - a three year old tortoise would be about 7cm by 4cm in size and should not be anywhere where a pet can get at it - not the dogs fault at all and of course the blinking dog won't get ill. What do they think a tortoise carries I wonder, it's not a terrapin which can carry salmonella and even that wouldn't hurt a dog. Have they never heard of barf feeding? 

Thanks for the rep, some people make me so bl**dy mad!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Malmum said:


> No you're not daft - a three year old tortoise would be about 7cm by 4cm in size and should not be anywhere where a pet can get at it - not the dogs fault at all and *of course the blinking dog won't get ill*. What do they think a tortoise carries I wonder, it's not a terrapin which can carry salmonella and even that wouldn't hurt a dog. Have they never heard of barf feeding?
> 
> Thanks for the rep, some people make me so bl**dy mad!


I had a vision of its shell fragmenting or something, I'm not too familiar with tortoises


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I must admit, I am a forgetful peron, very absent minded!

Yet I keep snakes, scorpions, cats, hamsters, ferrets, lizards and rabbits and Not one has ever gotten close to eaten the other ( and there is alot of potential there eg. cat eating hamster, cat eating snake, ferret eating rabbit, snake eating hamster etc...)

Everything I own is under lock and key, barring the cats who free roam the house (barring my bedroom where hamster is). !

I have one clever cat as well who knows how to slide the viv doors open! They are all locked now, the only way anyone is going in or out is with that key!


Poor tortoise.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I had a vision of its shell fragmenting or something, I'm not too familiar with tortoises


I first thought the shell would be digested like bone through the digestive system,but then I though again and aint too sure!!! woukd imagine it to flake if you know what I meanas would expect it to be layer upon layer or summat like toe nails!! and you know what a ninety year oldstoe nails are like!
feel free to put me right them of you who knows!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

They're such nice inoffensive creatures and so defenceless - that's why they need LOOKING AFTER!!

Flynn was so obsessed with Vikki and Albert and I didn't want to separate them as i'd had them for 30 years and they were together when I bought them for 20 years that I re homed them rather than keep on at Flynn or an accident happen to them. They still live together and every spring he would walk round the garden head held high looking for his wife who always woke up a month after him. Lovely pets they are. 

The shell is made up of layers and it isn't bone it's much more fragile, no problem for a dog to digest though. It is made of calcium but very specialised, they get lots of nutrients through their shells from the sun, in particular vit D and can't move properly until they've warmed up and again get their body heat through their shell.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Malmum said:


> No you're not daft - a three year old tortoise would be about 7cm by 4cm in size and should not be anywhere where a pet can get at it - not the dogs fault at all and of course the blinking dog won't get ill. What do they think a tortoise carries I wonder, it's not a terrapin which can carry salmonella and even that wouldn't hurt a dog. Have they never heard of barf feeding?
> 
> Thanks for the rep, some people make me so bl**dy mad!


Oh ok...well that tortoise was deffinetly bigger than 7cm...and did you say you USED to keep tortoises???
Well so much has changed regarding husbandry in recent years,maybe you should visit the shelled warriors website or something 
And again for the record...the tortoise in question has always been LOCKED away not kept where any pet could get it...it was 1 slip up by a 17yr old boy getting ready to take his driving test this morning...so his head and nerves were everywhere bless him.
Jees...attack all you want i posted this story to warn other people and hopefully prevent it happening again,not start a huge mud slinging match


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

wiley80 said:


> Oh ok...well that tortoise was deffinetly bigger than 7cm...and did you say you USED to keep tortoises???
> Well so much has changed regarding husbandry in recent years,maybe you should visit the shelled warriors website or something
> And again for the record...the tortoise in question has always been LOCKED away not kept where any pet could get it...it was 1 slip up by a 17yr old boy getting ready to take his driving test this morning...so his head and nerves were everywhere bless him.
> Jees...attack all you want i posted this story to warn other people and hopefully prevent it happening again,not start a huge mud slinging match


But we are not attacking! - some folk don't mince their words and say it like it is! that way there can be no confusion!!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

wiley80 said:


> The tortoise was in a purpose built tortoise table... it is unhealthy to keep them in a vivarium or a tank.


Hang on but wtf are you talking about, only just seen this. What on earth is a tortoise table and where do you put an ultraviolet light in order for it to get the vitamins it would get from the sun? Show me anywhere (apart from your soppy mate) where it says a vivarium is unhealthy - you won't be able to, because it's not.

My ex OH was a very experienced herpetologist for over 40 years and he'd be livid to hear of a so called "tortoise table". You only have to google tortoise care to know they need ultraviolet light - even as adults. Their shells would be soft as butter without it and they'd soon die. A "tortoise table" my good god, you mate just doesn't have an e**ing clue!!! 

I'm out of this thread as I think it's a bit of a wind up!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Hang on but wtf are you talking about, only just seen this. What on earth is a tortoise table and where do you put an ultraviolet light in order for it to get the vitamins it would get from the sun? Show me anywhere (apart from your soppy mate) where it says a vivarium is unhealthy - you won't be able to, because it's not.
> 
> My ex OH was a very experienced herpetologist for over 40 years and he'd be livid to hear of a so called "tortoise table". You only have to google tortoise care to know they need ultraviolet light - even as adults. Their shells would be soft as butter without it and they'd soon die. A "tortoise table" my good god, you mate just doesn't have an e**ing clue!!!
> 
> I'm out of this thread as I think it's a bit of a wind up!


and casting all tha aside, what I cannot really get my head round is that the OP is making a mountain of excuses for the owner! I know if it were me!!! I would not be doing so - NOT that that would affect my friendship of anything in the real world but certainly would not have minced my words over their stupidity on the forum!

DT


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

All a bit strange but anyway my last post is for the "friend" some information and not any mention of a "tortoise table" hmmmm - I wonder why! 

http://www.tortoisetrust.org/Downloads/Taking_care_of_pet_tortoises_web.pdf


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Hang on but wtf are you talking about, only just seen this. What on earth is a tortoise table and where do you put an ultraviolet light in order for it to get the vitamins it would get from the sun? Show me anywhere (apart from your soppy mate) where it says a vivarium is unhealthy - you won't be able to, because it's not.
> 
> My ex OH was a very experienced herpetologist for over 40 years and he'd be livid to hear of a so called "tortoise table". You only have to google tortoise care to know they need ultraviolet light - even as adults. Their shells would be soft as butter without it and they'd soon die. A "tortoise table" my good god, you mate just doesn't have an e**ing clue!!!
> 
> I'm out of this thread as I think it's a bit of a wind up!


Hahaha...you really have'nt a clue about tortoises have you...:nono:
Never heard of a tortoise table 
The days of keeping torts in a box of straw or just leaving them out in the garden to fend for themselves are well and truely over!
And what makes you think you cant attatch a uv light to a tortoise table??? it's a must and all my table kept torts have the correct amount of uv lighting,heating etc..everyday!
And now i know how tortoises became a protected species,because people didnt give a S**t enough to learn about them properly.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

wiley80 said:


> Hahaha...you really have'nt a clue about tortoises have you...:nono:
> Never heard of a tortoise table
> The days of keeping torts in a box of straw or just leaving them out in the garden to fend for themselves are well and truely over!
> And what makes you think you cant attatch a uv light to a tortoise table??? it's a must and all my table kept torts have the correct amount of uv lighting,heating etc..everyday!
> And now i know how tortoises became a protected species,because people didnt give a S**t enough to learn about them properly.


Ah so it was your tortoise - thought so. What a tw*t you must be then to allow your dog to eat it. Try reading the link - it's called educating oneself!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Malmum said:


> All a bit strange but anyway my last post is for the "friend" some information and not any mention of a "tortoise table" hmmmm - I wonder why!
> 
> http://www.tortoisetrust.org/Downloads/Taking_care_of_pet_tortoises_web.pdf


Lmao...keep looking love...doesnt seem great site that one :nonod:
Just google tortoise table ffs...go to shelled warriors,you can ask anything you need there and look at peoples tortoise tables,


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

wiley80 said:


> Hahaha...you really have'nt a clue about tortoises have you...:nono:
> Never heard of a tortoise table
> The days of keeping torts in a box of straw or just leaving them out in the garden to fend for themselves are well and truely over!
> And what makes you think you cant attatch a uv light to a tortoise table??? it's a must and all my table kept torts have the correct amount of uv lighting,heating etc..everyday!
> And now i know how tortoises became a protected species,because people didnt give a S**t enough to learn about them properly.


Tut Tut....errrr by not keeping them safe and away from predators

It is down to us to keep our smaller loved ones safe at ALL times.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Ah so it was your tortoise - thought so. What a tw*t you must be then to allow your dog to eat it. Try reading the link - it's called educating oneself!


What makes you think its my tortoise you judgmental person...for 1 i dont have big dogs like german shepherds that are capable of eating my tortoises,i have shih tzus lol...read my other posts to see...and 2 all my torts are adults and wouldnt be that easy for my little poochies to gobble down :001_tongue:
theres some awful people around here i must say


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

deb53 said:


> Tut Tut....errrr by not keeping them safe and away from predators
> 
> It is down to us to keep our smaller loved ones safe at ALL times.


Yep totally agree...thats why my torties are all tucked up safe,happy and protected


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

r.i.p little one 

I do think it is just a tragic accident though , I don't think people should be saying the person is an idiot (I think thats what was said , sorry if not ) I know one of my friends accidently left a door open which led to the death of her ferret , and believe me she was devastated she made one mistake and paid for it dearly , but I don't think it makes her an idiot....

I'm not trying to cause arguements (promise!) but I think it is just a complete accident and I'm sure they feel awful about it


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwww RIP Little one!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

FFS this has got out of hand  I have heard of tortoise tables in fact my local swallows aquatics sells them and i've never owned a tortoise! The teenage boy made a fatal error one i'm sure his going to feel bad about for the rest of his life, it's not a blatant error like leaving a dog in car on a very hot day !


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

SophieCyde said:


> r.i.p little one
> 
> I do think it is just a tragic accident though , I don't think people should be saying the person is an idiot (I think thats what was said , sorry if not ) I know one of my friends accidently left a door open which led to the death of her ferret , and believe me she was devastated she made one mistake and paid for it dearly , but I don't think it makes her an idiot....
> 
> I'm not trying to cause arguements (promise!) but I think it is just a complete accident and I'm sure they feel awful about it


Wow someone that isnt out to insult and cause arguments...thank you...thats exactly what it was a tragic accident and boy are that family suffering for their mistake.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> FFS this has got out of hand  I have heard of tortoise tables in fact my local swallows aquatics sells them and i've never owned a tortoise! The teenage boy made a fatal error one i'm sure his going to feel bad about for the rest of his life, it's not a blatant error like leaving a dog in car on a very hot day !


If I want to air my views I shall! and shall not be putting my views by other pet forums members for approval prior to posting! That tortoise suffered an horrific death because someone was incompetent! dress it up how you like! there's no changing it! And for your information my views are far worse for those that leave dogs in cars on hot days - they should be whipped!

now if you feel the above is out of hand that thats your prerogative! But I havn't knocked anyone else for their views so please don't knock mine!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> If I want to air my views I shall! and shall not be putting my views by other pet forums members for approval prior to posting! That tortoise suffered an horrific death because someone was incompetent! dress it up how you like! there's no changing it! And for your information my views are far worse for those that leave dogs in cars on hot days - they should be whipped!
> 
> now if you feel the above is out of hand that thats your prerogative! But I havn't knocked anyone else for their views so please don't knock mine!


And where have i quoted you? get over yourself !! I have "aired" my view and you have just seen fit to knock it 

Do you not think tortoises die every day in the wild by predators ? yes it's not nice but it's nature ! A young lad made a mistake, not locking a door i know i have done it before !


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> And where have i quoted you? get over yourself !! I have "aired" my view and you have just seen fit to knock it
> 
> Do you not think tortoises die every day in the wild by predators ? yes it's not nice but it's nature ! A young lad made a mistake, not locking a door i know i have done it before !


Get over myself? you were quite blatent in focusing on the fact that the thread was out of hand! Seeing as I was perhaps the first in pointing out that neglect was the major factor surrounding this don't take a genius to work out which of us your post was aimed at!

I know very well that tortoises die every day in the wild, so do mice, rabbits, lion cubs, wilderbeast and about every wild animal that ever walked this earth , and that is nature - the survival of the fittest!! But we are talking animals in captivity here! and if we are deperate enough to want to keep them then we should be keen to keep them safe! When a wild animal dies in a zoo do we not air our views and register our anger?


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I just want to say that I feel so sad for the poor little tortoise and RIP. I hope the dog is ok. 

The main object is that we ALL learn from this terrible incident and remember that ALL our pets are our responsibility and in our protective care.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> I just want to say that I feel so sad for the poor little tortoise and RIP. I hope the dog is ok.
> 
> The main object is that we ALL learn from this terrible incident and remember that ALL our pets are our responsibility and in our protective care.


well said Honeybee

and for them of you who don't take note and you bump into me and my dogs, or Mr Chav andhis fighting dogs in the park one day and our dogs eat your dogs don't worry about it! it weren;t your fault - t'is only nature!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Get over myself? you were quite blatent in focusing on the fact that the thread was out of hand! Seeing as I was perhaps the first in pointing out that neglect was the major factor surrounding this don't take a genius to work out which of us your post was aimed at!
> 
> I know very well that tortoises die every day in the wild, so do mice, rabbits, lion cubs, wilderbeast and about every wild animal that ever walked this earth , and that is nature - the survival of the fittest!! But we are talking animals in captivity here! and if we are deperate enough to want to keep them then we should be keen to keep them safe! When a wild animal dies in a zoo do we not air our views and register our anger?


I can honestly say i did not take note of who comment was first! more the petty arguing over the table tbh  so do not take in personally ! Accidents do happen and they can be that, a genuine accident .


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

My friend's tortoise was attacked by a dog that was visiting her house. That tortoise survived luckily with no major problems even though the dog punctured it's shell.

Tortoises can't really defend themselves against dogs :nonod:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Poor thing! What a horrible way for the poor thing to end it's life!

Is it natural & a forgivable mistake for a dog to maul a young child? 
A tortoise is some how different  poor poor little mite! Rip x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> well said Honeybee
> 
> and for them of you who don't take note and you bump into me and my dogs, or *Mr Chav andhis fighting dogs in the park one day and our dogs eat your dogs don't worry about it! it weren;t your fault - t'is only nature!:rolleyes*:


   grow up! and yes you can take that personally !


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> grow up! and yes you can take that personally !


I think you need to act you age sweetheart not your shoesize! another prime example of threads that go off track when members start getting personal! which may I remind you -you did!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

How is it right tho to rip somebody on here apart like is being done yeh i agree in parts that the dog shouldnt have been able to get near the tortoise but im sure the ppl envolved feel totally devastated about what happened but jeez im sick of reading crap that goes on here with ppl thinking they dont make mistakes and its ok to tear others apart, or that there view is right and they know best well heres a fact we all make mistakes get over it!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

julesmcc said:


> How is it right tho to rip somebody on here apart like is being done yeh i agree in parts that the dog shouldnt have been able to get near the tortoise but im sure the ppl envolved feel totally devastated about what happened but jeez im sick of reading crap that goes on here with ppl thinking they dont make mistakes and its ok to tear others apart, or that there view is right and they know best well heres a fact we all make mistakes get over it!!



Can you show me where someone is being ripped apart?


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

DoubleTrouble you do make me laugh hun.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

A member on here dog got run over and killed as its collar was too lose did she get this abuse that op has , no ! Both human error , checking the door was locked / collar too lose . Both small little things that ended in tragedy.

@ DT I think you need to re read who got personal 1st


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Quite a nasty and pointless thread to put up in the first place. I mean what was the point? the op wasn't asking for advice about if the dog would be okay just telling all and sundry about something that had no real bearing on a dog forum - like my dog ate it, deed is done so I thought i'd share it with all of you for no reason. Still I suppose it has caused some upset, so perhaps there was a point after all!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> A member on here dog got run over and killed as its collar was too lose did she get this abuse that op has , no ! Both human error , checking the door was locked / collar too lose . Both small little things that ended in tragedy.
> 
> @ DT I think you need to re read who got personal 1st


I seriously do not think that there has been any abuse to the OP, yes! some of us , myself certainly, have question certain issues regarding the housing of the tortoise, as we have about how the dog were allowed access. I think that we all have to agree that this tortoise met an horrific end , Now, maybe I am reading too much into this but I personally have been a little upset at to the lengths the OP have gone to make excuses for the tragedy. YES, accidents do happen, and maybe I expect too much, but was perhaps expecting a little more in the way of anger from the OP.

As for the insults PM - In my first post to you I never got personal - I think that came in your response summat about get over yourself - and whats been said has been and gone now! and I as sure as hell am not going to carry it on!! Lifes too short!


----------



## madmaddie (Jan 21, 2009)

I have owned GSD for over 40 years.

They are a *guarding* breed.

I cannot understand why they should suddenly 'attack' a tortoise.

I am not here to castigate forum posters - although I cannot understand why the original poster would want to defend her friend.........but something isnt quite right here.

???????????????

I have rescued starving GSD's and they eat anything.......they will CHASE fast moving things......but only when they are starving will they eat any other source of food.

JUST A THOUGHT...........NOT AN EXCUSE FOR WORLD WAR THREE OP ..
MM


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Quite a nasty and pointless thread to put up in the first place. I mean what was the point? the op wasn't asking for advice about if the dog would be okay just telling all and sundry about something that had no real bearing on a dog forum - like my dog ate it, deed is done so I thought i'd share it with all of you for no reason. Still I suppose it has caused some upset, so perhaps there was a point after all!


Thats about how I saw it in the end! post goes up - we show horror, OP makes excuses as to why ithappened!!  Almost like saying it is only tortoise - I actually found it quite upsetting!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

madmaddie said:


> I have owned GSD for over 40 years.
> 
> They are a *guarding* breed.
> 
> ...


GSD's are not a breed I am familair with (other then being bitten by one when I was around 16) But what sticks in my head over this is that the dog whould have treated the tortoise as it would a kong.
Dunno!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thats about how I saw it in the end! post goes up - we show horror, OP makes excuses as to why ithappened!!  Almost like saying it is only tortoise - I actually found it quite upsetting!


The first couple of posts were rather blasé - like "dog ate tortoise today - yep fraid so" as you say DT like well it's only tortoise. Def how it came across to me too.

I would think any dog could easily injure a tortoise but eat one, well that's pretty weird. Mine lived in the garden with two Mals (very high prey drive) and they never tried to get them let alone eat them. Over the 30 years I had them they lived with many different breeds of dogs in the garden and never even got injured, I only re homed them when Flynn was younger as he was so keen I was afraid they may get hurt just with a Mally "punch". Funny how your instincts tell you to be careful!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> As for the insults PM - In my first post to you I never got personal - I think that came in your response summat about get over yourself - and whats been said has been and gone now! and I as sure as hell am not going to carry it on!! Lifes too short!


DT I only said the get over yourself comment as YOU singled yourself out to my 1st post, when it wasn't aimed at anyone directly, as I've already said. I wouldn't do that to a member who tried to help me out a week ago anyway !


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> DT I only said the get over yourself comment as YOU singled yourself out to my 1st post, when it aimed at anyone directly, as I've already said. I wouldn't do that to a member who tried to help me out a week ago anyway !


hey! I've forgotton! t'is done and finished with - we turned over the page since then!

just sometimes my gob does run away with itself and don't seem to notice who is in the firing line!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> hey! I've forgotton! t'is done and finished with - we turned over the page since then!
> 
> just sometimes my gob does run away with itself and don't seem to notice who is in the firing line!


Mine too


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Malmum said:


> The first couple of posts were rather blasé - like "dog ate tortoise today - yep fraid so" as you say DT like well it's only tortoise. Def how it came across to me too.
> 
> I would think any dog could easily injure a tortoise but eat one, well that's pretty weird. Mine lived in the garden with two Mals (very high prey drive) and they never tried to get them let alone eat them. Over the 30 years I had them they lived with many different breeds of dogs in the garden and never even got injured, I only re homed them when Flynn was younger as he was so keen I was afraid they may get hurt just with a Mally "punch". Funny how your instincts tell you to be careful!


Yep Noush told me all about the huskys stamping on their prey! Iassume mals are perhaps the same???

I have said all along I amnot familair with tortoises (havd two nearly fifty years back when they were common)but would have thought there shell would have given reasonal protection! that is why I keep going back to the kongthinking maybe the dog perhaps started on a flesh part! And we all know the tortoise could NEVER have run away! all very sad!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Mine too


Yep! I noticed


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Yep Mals love to "punch" things too, windows, doors, insects, toys and sometimes their food but not for long it wastes time when it could be in their bellies.  We often wonder if they would naturally do it in the snow to find scraps because they dig a hole, stare in it for ages the punch away at it - funny lil kids!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Quite a nasty and pointless thread to put up in the first place. I mean what was the point? the op wasn't asking for advice about if the dog would be okay just telling all and sundry about something that had no real bearing on a dog forum - like my dog ate it, deed is done so I thought i'd share it with all of you for no reason. Still I suppose it has caused some upset, so perhaps there was a point after all!


How was this a pointless thread??? you really are a piece of work 
Do you not read the posts? as i said a few times before,the aim of this thread was to raise peoples awareness to what can happen and to hopefully prevent another little tortoise dying in this way....now shall i rifle through your posts and see what pointless crap you've subjected this forum to???
You make me Piss,you come out with all your accusations,like i'm a liar,it was my tortoise and i'm a **** for letting it happen,and that i dont give a **** because i posted on here to upset people...get a grip love and stop trying to pick fights...on that note i will leave this thread there.


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the breed of dog is irrelevent, I belong to a tortoise forum and have seen the photo's of tortoises attacked by many different breeds of dogs.

In this case, as with the other cases, I blame the owner, I cant understand why you would leave a dog unsupervised with a tort or any other small furry.

And if the tort was aged 3 it would have been pretty small, which makes the owner even more irresponsible imo, there are no excuses.

Poor tort.


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Hang on but wtf are you talking about, only just seen this. What on earth is a tortoise table and where do you put an ultraviolet light in order for it to get the vitamins it would get from the sun? Show me anywhere (apart from your soppy mate) where it says a vivarium is unhealthy - you won't be able to, because it's not.
> 
> My ex OH was a very experienced herpetologist for over 40 years and he'd be livid to hear of a so called "tortoise table". You only have to google tortoise care to know they need ultraviolet light - even as adults. Their shells would be soft as butter without it and they'd soon die. A "tortoise table" my good god, you mate just doesn't have an e**ing clue!!!
> 
> I'm out of this thread as I think it's a bit of a wind up!


Viv's are very unhealthy, you only have to go on the tortoise trust website to get that info. Most people have tort's on a table, and the ultra violet light and heat light is attached to the table.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

nutmeg said:


> Viv's are very unhealthy, you only have to go on the tortoise trust website to get that info. Most people have tort's on a table, and the ultra violet light and heat light is attached to the table.


ahah somebody else that knows what they're talking about 
I did try to get that point across myself but certain pig headed people on here wouldnt listen or try and understand if their life depended on it...it means they are admitting to being wrong and omg they can't possibly be wrong


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't keep tortoises, but I really like them. So sad what happened. 


Dog Lovers vs Reptile Lovers = Clash of the Titans.....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Well this thread really deteriated fast didnt it!!
I cant believe some of the crap people have been spouting!! There are several people on here that I would quite happily punch in the face if I met them!!
And as I am a fairly even minded, forgiving, animal loving person (who has an interest in tortie welfare!!) I;ll leave you to decided who I would batter!!LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Well it seems because i refuse to sit here tearing my friend and her boy to bits and be a totally two faced,self opinionated,goody two shoes,then i will be made (by just the 2 members) to feel like i personally murdered this poor tortoise.
Thats great,and i really don't give 2 hoots about what you think or say,but i have to say,it is always the same people that start these pathetic arguments and its normally the newbies that are the target...tut tut :nonod:
Just wanted to let you know that there are actually sites and chat rooms that are only aimed at trouble makers who are out for a row...you could go there and knock yourselves out,just a thought


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Its getting awfully personal in here


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Erm all this brings me back to my ex's dog killing one of my mice last year.. I was truly devastated.. 
Im afraid accidents like this do happen.. 
If you read the Rodents section its happened more than once.To different people.. . And no one in that section is blaming someone..

Its really is very sad what has happened to this tortoise..

Also my thoughts on the point of this thread.. Its to make you aware.. these things can happen.. even to tortoises who have a hard shell..


----------

